# Our Calves :) Pics!



## JerseyXGirl (Apr 14, 2009)

Here are updated pics of our two calves.  I have a new concern, Ugg...T-Bone has developed an abscess on his jawl.  I think it is lump jawl.  Does anyone have experience with this and what are my chances of curing it.  I've read about it and I think it's in the tissue.  He was fine yesterday and developed overnight.  We cleaned bedding and put down new hay yesterday and I'm thinking he must of yabbed hisself with stick in the hay.  It has alot of those in this bale for some reason.  Their not sticks like from a tree or anything just tough. 














No pain, eats fine, lets me touch it, doesn't bother him.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 14, 2009)

They are looking nice.

If you think it's lump jaw call the vet. There is a meds they can give him, if given early.


----------



## PoultryScienceAggie (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice calves! We had a jersey bottle baby with a lump on the same place as yours has, I left it alone until it got soft and then I opened it up and removed all the puss/gross stuff and then treated it with iodine. It went away and healed perfectly. He had the lump for about 2-3 weeks before it got soft.

Here is a helpful article:
http://beefmagazine.com/mag/beef_lump_jaw/


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 15, 2009)

You'll have to wait till the lump "ripens", and then cut it open, clean out the pus, and squirt iodine solution into it.  Or---you could take the calf to a vet and let him or her IV the calf with silver iodide.  Either method works well for me, but the first one is cheapest, although much messier.  Good luck!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 15, 2009)

you have some nice looking calves.


----------



## JerseyXGirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank You for the replies, they are much appreciated   The vet said and I read pretty much the same thing.  I shall wait and watch as it's still hard right now. Dang Hay


----------

